# Long Lake 1-21-16



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

First time ever ice fishing the bay in front of the bait shop. Fished from about 1:00 till 4:00. Ice was 4 ½ - 5” in the bay. Obvious demarcation line at the edge of the bay where the main body of the south end was open water on Sat. Didn’t venture past that line. Skunked for the first hour or so but kept moving around and finally found some fish. Caught most on wax worms.


----------



## Husky Jerk (Apr 14, 2004)

Gr8 catch, congrats. Hope to find some fish this weekend !


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Nice looks like you had some fun


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

Great job Tom!!!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Long Lake certainly doesn't get much ice fishing traffic at all in comparison to OSP, Nimmy, East or Turkeyfoot of the Portage Lakes Chain.

Happy you found some nice gills.


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

Nice catch, those will taste great


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Sitting on long lake now. Marking lots of fish but not catching any.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Al: Are you in front of the J's Bait Shop? Work your way East & Parallel to the shoreline towards the inlet. You can probably see Tom's holes from Thursday in that area.


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> Al: Are you in front of the J's Bait Shop? Work your way East & Parallel to the shoreline towards the inlet. You can probably see Tom's holes from Thursday in that area.



 What the heck???

Guess should have filled in and camouflaged my holes over the special fish that bite.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

It's not like you had the holes hidden and there were lots of other guys on the ice???


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

That’s true but he said he had already found lots of fish. Just couldn’t catch any of them.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Man I know where I'm going tomorrow!!! Thanks IBJ 
Ha ha JK


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Now I’m going to have to go over there in the dark tonight and drill a bunch more holes away from the fish
that bite.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I'll 


nixmkt said:


> Now I’m going to have to go over there in the dark tonight and drill a bunch more holes away from the fish
> that bite.


I'll 
be there at 7 am sharp now!! Great job ibj!! Tom Thanks you for posting it!!


----------



## Minnowhead (Jan 12, 2011)

Just got this one east of the bait shop parallel of the shoreline near the inlet!!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Just got back from Long Lake. By the inlet. Ice was real sketchy over there !! Use your spud.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

Thanks to some inside Intel it looks like you caught a delicious bass


----------



## village idiot (Nov 11, 2009)

Just got back from Long lake. Fished a couple day old holes that I opened back up along the south shore going toward the inlet. Caught a couple funny looking fish with teeth. Not sure what they are called but I kept them anyway.


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

I Worked my way East & Parallel to the shoreline towards the inlet. i couldn't see toms holes because there were 400 people on top of each other pulling bluegills!! Ice might not be safe with all the new foot traffic


----------



## nixmkt (Mar 4, 2008)

Alright ease up fellas. You guys are brutal!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Fish2Win said:


> I Worked my way East & Parallel to the shoreline towards the inlet. i couldn't see toms holes because there were 400 people on top of each other pulling bluegills!! Ice might not be safe with all the new foot traffic


If I'd keep up on my reading these posts, there would have been 401!:
Now, for those toothy things, where'd they really come from and When??


----------



## BIGEYURK25 (Apr 4, 2013)

c. j. stone said:


> If I'd keep up on my reading these posts, there would have been 401!:
> Now, for those toothy things, where'd they really come from and When??


Look like Erie eyes, and I'm guessing the shore this past fall


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Sorry Tom. I'll be a lil more discreet next time.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks John. A little late with my response. I went out about 20 yards further than some holes that were already punched. The ice got pretty thin. About 3 inches. I was marking fish an had a few light taps but nothing came through the hole. Tried different colors but they just didn't seem interested.


----------

